# Lancaster theaters



## Big Ave (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm starting on my new home theater. I had one in my previous home and now I cannot identify myself with relaxation without a theater in the new home.

I'm taking with me all the electronics and furniture. Things that make the room look like a theater is staying, ie the 100" screen (on BOC). 

The new room looks to be 11' X 21' or as long as I want it. I'd like to make the theater wider but not sure its possible. I'm looking for some programs that would allow me to figure out the inner dimensions of the theater. Last time I went old school and drew everything out. This time I want to avoid some of my previous mistakes by not having too many drawings and going off the wrong one from time to time. Nothing like doing it right with minimal mistakes. Any suggestions on the software would be greatly appreciated. I hope to be in full construction mode after the weather breaks in a few months.

Also, I need to be able to post pictures within my post instead of putting in a link to the pictures. I also would like assistance in that area as well.


Avery


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome!

Have a look at Sketchup from Google, its free but there is a learning curve.

You have to have I believe 10 posts before you can start attaching images directly. There are a number of photo hosting sites you can use as well that you can link the photos to the posts directly. One is PhotoBucket it free as well.

If you can manage to get your room wider that would be great, as it gives you more options for seating. 3 seats in say Berklines will be very tight in a 11' space, smaller if you have not finished the area.

I chose to go with real theater seats in my HT and so far I have no regrets, they are not as comfertable as the bigger HT seating but we mostly just watch movies there so we are in and out in a couble hours or so, and it adds to the experience IMO.

Welcome again ,and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

another sketching program is Room Arranger. I just started using it but it seems a bit easier than Sketchup. $20


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Big Ave said:


> Also, I need to be able to post pictures within my post instead of putting in a link to the pictures. I also would like assistance in that area as well.


You can download them to the gallery here at the shack ...then just use the attachments when posting (in the additional options).

Good Luck


----------



## Big Ave (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for welcoming me Salvasol, Bruce Fisher & Carls64. I'm going to try the schetch systems tonight if possible. The rooms width is determined by the poles in the basement that I have to work around. I'll post pictures when I can.

I might be able to put the room in a different space but I won't really be able to figure that out until I move in. I start moving in this weekend and have to say goodbye to the old theater at the same time.


Big Ave


----------

